# Happy, but SO NOISY. Newbie needs advice!



## pezfor2 (Jun 21, 2013)

I adopted Pearl from an animal shelter about 4 months ago. The vet thinks she's about 4 years old. She has become very sweet, very tame but very NOISY. I have never had a bird before, but new they would be noisy at times. She has gotten increasingly noisier over the past few weeks. I am needing in help training her how not to be noisy all the time. Is that possible?

Some information---Basically, if we're home and she's not out, she's squawking at us. I have 3 dogs that would eat her (seriously) so I can't have her out all of the time. When I first took her to the vet in June he clipped her wings without asking me. Ugh. I have since let them grow out and have not clipped them again. She flies a few laps every time she's out of her cage. She has plenty of petting time every day with us. We leave music on while we're gone. (We are gone 8 hours a day 5 days a week). I cover her cage with a sheet at about 10pm and uncover her about 7am. She has lots of toys, food, millet, fresh water. She paces up and down her rope squawking until we get her out. She has a proper size cage that I clean regularly. I don't have any true "foraging" toys for her though. 

Any suggestions? Ideas? I love her to death and know she is happy. I think she is just spoiled! 

:lutino:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

You sound like a very good, well prepared bird owner!  I think foraging toys would help her, so you could try that. Have you noticed any other patterns when she starts screaming?


----------



## pezfor2 (Jun 21, 2013)

She is basically never silent except at night when covered. She chirps most of the time. She SCREAMS when she hears us come home,or if we've been in another part of the house and we come back, she SCREAMS again. She is literally RULING the ROOST here. She screams until I get her out, then she's fine.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

She is a bossy little girl who just wants to get her way!  Try maybe covering her cage when she is having a screaming fit and if she quiets down then take the cover off. She may learn that if she is screaming, she will get covered


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I actually disagree that she is just spoiled. Think about it - she is alone for eight hours a day. Wouldn't you get super excited if you saw another human after a long time being alone? Birds are flock animals, they crave companionship. 
You said you have dogs so you can't have her out all the time. I understand that. So how much time out does she get?


----------



## pezfor2 (Jun 21, 2013)

She is probably out for 2 hours a day. I made her a foraging toy tonight and she seems to like it. I honestly think she just wants company and attention. The problem is, when I AM home, I can't have her out the entire time. I wish I could, but I can't because of the dogs. I do put the dogs outside or in my room to give Pearl the time and attention she needs. She's been quiet today, but I've been in the living room with her the whole day


----------



## pezfor2 (Jun 21, 2013)

Do you think she wants a friend????


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

She may benefit from having another cockatiel. There is also a possibility that they don't become super bonded or best friends, but she might be calmer because there is another bird with her. My two are not what you would call a bonded pair, but my female stopped flock calling and being super needy once I got the male and they adjusted to being "a flock". He can get a bit mean to her sometimes though. I wouldn't really call them a couple in love.  But they do have a flock bond.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Don't get a bird for a bird, get a bird for you because they might end up not liking each other
But I heard that it *might* help


----------



## pezfor2 (Jun 21, 2013)

She JUST LAYED AN EGG!!!!!!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok, well since she's alone it's going to be infertile. She needs to sit on it 18-22 days until she gets bored of it. Do not remove the egg or she will replace it, hurting her body trying to keep up and depleting herself of her vitamins, minerals and calcium. In the mean time you want to keep feeding her good food and water since it's hard on a hen and let her have her space. I would consider hormone control for egg laying


----------

